# Newbie saying hello



## CatO (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,  I stumbled across this website yesterday and have decided to join in.  My name is Catherine and my 13 year old son is T1, he was diagnosed April 2008.  Even though it has been 3 years I still don't feel as though we are 100% on top of it, my son is a typical teenage boy and I feel as though I am having to constantly nag and remind him to test and inject.
He is currently on novorapid before meals and lantus morning and night.
3 monthly hospital check up is due on Thursday and as usual I am dreading it, the staff are all lovely but can never shake the feelings of guilt that his results are not as good as they should be!!
Anyway this opening message has ended up longer than I first thought it was going to be, I look forward to chatting soon
Cat


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cat. Welcome 

I wish I could come up with a standard solution to teenage apathy ! 

I'm sure you'll be able to swap notes with our ever-growing number of parents with similar problems. 

What insulins and regime is he on ? 

And have you been offered much in the way of support beyond the check-ups ?

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Cat! Hope the 3-monthly check up goes okay  x


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome Cat hope it all goes well at the check up.

EDIT-
I was wondering if you were aware of this website http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/ it is from what I hear on this forum a great place for parents who have type 1 children.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cat,
welcome to the forum.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cat ..

Welcome to the forum 

I'm Heidi, mam to Nathan aged 16, type 1

Heidi
xx


----------



## CatO (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi again

Thanks for all your welcomes

He is on novorapid at least 4 times per day, more if snacking or high blood sugar and lantus morning and night.

Another problem we have is with lumps, he hates injecting into his legs so always ends up with lumps on his stomach and arms despite rotating sites.

Thanks again


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cat

The lumps are a big problem and something we all struggle with on MDI. 4+ injections a day take their toll but there's no easy way round it other than finding as many sites as poss.

I would contact your DSN/GP and ask for some advice. Injecting into lumps will give random absorption of insulin and give erratic control. 

Beware of injecting too close together time-wise for snacks due to insulin-stacking. The last novo hasn't worn off and the latest one is kicking in causing an overdose. Can cause unexpected hypos.

Rob


----------

